# versuchter Betrug? schuldig?



## LLL (7 März 2012)

Hallo Zusammen.

folgender Fall liegt vor:

vor einigen Tagen habe ich eine eMail erhalten, dass ich über meinen Account eine Bestellung mit falschen Kontodaten gemacht habe. Der Kontoinhaber hat sich beim Onlineshop gemeldet und den Betrag von 125,- zurück gefordert. In der eMail Stand auch der Name des Kontoinhabers, der mir bekannt vorkam. Beim Nachprüfen, konnte ich feststellen, dass ich dieser Person Geld für einen erworbenen Artikel überwiesen hatte.
Als ich die Bestellung storniert hatte und mich vergewissert hatte, dass beim Shop kein Schaden entstanden ist, habe ich auch gleiches beim Kontoinhaberversucht. Beim Shop war alles geklärt, doch der Kontoinhaber hatte bereits eine Strafanzeige erstattet. Diese wollte er auch zurücknehmen, aber das ging nicht, da der Betrag über 25,- lag.
Ich weiss beim besten Willen nicht, woe das passieren konnte und gehe von einem Virus auf dem Rechner aus. Aber das wird mir wohl kaum einer glauben. Zum anderen habe ich selbst bei der Registrierung im Shop keine richtigen Daten angegeben, so dass ich im Falle einer Bestellung meine Lieferanschrift angeben müsste. Somit hätte ich auch nicht die Ware erhalten.
Problem an der Sache, ist dass ich nun bestimmt zu Polizei mussm aber ich keinen Beweis habe und mir bestimmt niemand glaubt, obwohl ich versichern kann, dass ich niemanden Betrügen wollte, denn dafür würde ich ins Icafe gehen, um Spuren zu verwischen. Auch ist niemand zu Schaden gekommen.
Ich weiss auch nicht, was mich jetzt erwartet und ob ich von der Schweigepflicht gebrauch machen soll. Welche Strafe kommt auf mich zu, wenn man mir nicht glaubt und kann die Staatsanwaltschaft beweisen, dass ich betrügen wollte oder auch das Gegenteil???

Für euren Rat wäre ich sehr dankbar. 

Zur Info: Ich hatte mich frisch im shop angemeldet und auch noch gar keine Bestellung getätigt. Desweiteren ist mir sowas noch nie passiert.  :-(


----------



## Reducal (7 März 2012)

Generell gilt, dass Strafanzeigen vom Anzeigenerstatter ohnehin nicht zurück gezogen werden können sondern nur der s. g. Strafantrag. Du wurdest angezeigt und somit richtet sich gegen dich womöglich ein Verfahren (nix is gewiss). Wenn du eine Vorladung bekommst, kannst du hingehen oder auch nicht. Wenn dir daran gelegen ist, dass die Sache aufgeklärt wird, dann gehe hin und mache Angaben - dazu bist du aber nicht verpflichtet. Hinsichtlich einer Strafe (Strafbefehl) muss dir erst mal nachgewiesen werden, dass du vorsätzlich gehandelt hattest. Gerade diesen Verdacht kann man in einer Vernehmung aber auch ausräumen. Aber wie geschrieben, du musst dich als Beschuldigter nicht zur Sache äußern.


----------



## LLL (7 März 2012)

was bedeutet zurück nehmen eines Strafantrages? wie äussert er sich aus?
Kann überhaupt beweisen, wie so eine Bestellung erfolgt ist? Es macht doch sicher keinen unterschied, ob ich die Daten händisch eingegeben habe oder diese automatisch ausgefüllt wurden?! Bestellt ist bestellt, oder?
Mit welch einer STrafe habe ich im schlimmsten Falle zu rechnen? Wie hoch ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass das Verfahren eingestellt wird?

Gruss und Dank für die Auskunft


----------



## Reducal (7 März 2012)

LLL schrieb:


> was bedeutet zurück nehmen eines Strafantrages?


Das gilt nur für Antragsdelikte, ist also in dieser Sache eh unerheblich.


LLL schrieb:


> Kann überhaupt beweisen, wie so eine Bestellung erfolgt ist? Es macht doch sicher keinen unterschied, ob ich die Daten händisch eingegeben habe oder diese automatisch ausgefüllt wurden?! Bestellt ist bestellt, oder?


Wenn ermittelt wird, wird man wahrscheinlich auch diese umstrittene Bestellung nachvollziehen können.


LLL schrieb:


> Mit welch einer STrafe habe ich im schlimmsten Falle zu rechnen? Wie hoch ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass das Verfahren eingestellt wird?


...sehr hoch, insbesondere dann, wenn du dich zum Sachverhalt äußerst. Wenn man dir einen vorsätzlichen Betrug nachweisen kann, dann wärest du nach deinen Worten ja Ersttäter. In solchen Fällen gibt es wenn dann zumeist nur den erhobenen Zeigefinger. Aber wie geschrieben - man müsste deine Schuld erst mal nachweisen und du gehst ja fest davon aus, dass du dir nichts zu Schulden hast kommen lassen, oder? Für Versehen wird man nicht bestraft.

Andere Frage, wie alt bist du?


----------



## Reducal (7 März 2012)

Reducal schrieb:


> Andere Frage, wie alt bist du?


Nächste Fragen, warum hattest du die fremden Daten überhaupt genutzt und nicht deine? Du hattest doch was bestellt, oder? Wie sonst hättest du was stornieren können, hättest du einen Account angelegt, von dem du weißt?


LLL schrieb:


> Ich weiss beim besten Willen nicht, woe das passieren konnte und gehe von einem Virus auf dem Rechner aus.


Woher kommt diese Erkenntnis? Irgendwie werde ich den Eindruck nicht los, dass du dich selbst verwirrst. In so einer Situation sollte man eher auf die Darlegung von Rechtfertigungsgründen bei den Behörden eher Abstand nehmen und sich besser mit einem Anwalt beraten.


----------



## lwila (8 März 2012)

Reducal schrieb:


> Wenn ermittelt wird, wird man wahrscheinlich auch diese umstrittene Bestellung nachvollziehen können.


auch wenn niemand zu Schaden gekommen ist? Es wird also auch nach dem Rechner gesucht, von dem aus die Bestellung ausging? Auch, wenn ich sage, dass ich die jenige bin, die bestellt hat, denn mein Login für den Shop kennt sonst niemand.



> ...sehr hoch, insbesondere dann, wenn du dich zum Sachverhalt äußerst.


was heisst sehr hoch? Ich kann das gar nicht einschätzen. Da mir die Rufnummer des Kontoinhabers nicht vorlag, habe ich versucht das per Mail zu klären, sonst hatte ich keine Möglichkeit gehabt Kontakt zur Person aufzunehmen. Dieser Schriftverkehr wurde nun auch an die Polizei weitergegeben.



> Wenn man dir einen vorsätzlichen Betrug nachweisen kann, dann wärest du nach deinen Worten ja Ersttäter. In solchen Fällen gibt es wenn dann zumeist nur den erhobenen Zeigefinger. Aber wie geschrieben - man müsste deine Schuld erst mal nachweisen und du gehst ja fest davon aus, dass du dir nichts zu Schulden hast kommen lassen, oder? Für Versehen wird man nicht bestraft.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hippo (8 März 2012)

Nur mal jetzt zum Verständnis ...
Ist es richtig daß Du
a) von Deinem Arbeitsplatz aus
b) über Deinen Account
c) unter bewußter Angabe einer falschen Kontonummer
Waren bestellt hast?


----------



## lwila (8 März 2012)

Reducal schrieb:


> Nächste Fragen, warum hattest du die fremden Daten überhaupt genutzt und nicht deine? Du hattest doch was bestellt, oder?


Ich wollte gar nicht bestellen, zumal ich im Account nur fiktive Daten angegeben habe und mich die Ware nie erreicht hätte. Ich weiss auch nicht wie die Bestellung ausgelöst werden konnte. Ich hatte mir das Produkt angeschaut und war währenddessen auch mit meinem Account eingeloggt.



> Wie sonst hättest du was stornieren können, hättest du einen Account angelegt, von dem du weißt?


 Ich habe storniert, als ich eine Mail vom Shop erhalten hatte.



> Woher kommt diese Erkenntnis? Irgendwie werde ich den Eindruck nicht los, dass du dich selbst verwirrst. In so einer Situation sollte man eher auf die Darlegung von Rechtfertigungsgründen bei den Behörden eher Abstand nehmen und sich besser mit einem Anwalt beraten.


 Mein Problem ist, dass ich nicht weiss, wie ich mich am besten verhalten soll. Und ich sowieso davon ausgehen kann, dass mir keiner glauben wird und ich deswegen einfach die Schuld auf mich nehme und Ruhe habe.


----------



## lwila (8 März 2012)

Hippo schrieb:


> Nur mal jetzt zum Verständnis ...
> Ist es richtig daß Du
> a) von Deinem Arbeitsplatz aus


ja


> b) über Deinen Account


ja, mit fiktiven Daten,d.h. falsche Name, falsche Anschrift


> c) unter bewußter Angabe einer falschen Kontonummer
> Waren bestellt hast?


Nein. Ich hatte vorher eine Überweisung an diese Person getätigt, das ist der einzige Zusammenhang und ich daher vermute, dass die Daten irgenntwie noch gespeichert waren. Ich wollte/habe gar nichts bestellt.


----------



## Hippo (8 März 2012)

Irgendwie ist das auch schwer zu glauben.
Auch von mir der Rat - ab zum Anwalt!
Wieso gibst Du überhaupt wenn Du nur was ansehen willst Daten in ein Bestellformular ein?
Um welchen Shop gehts da überhaupt?


----------



## lwila (8 März 2012)

Hippo schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist das auch schwer zu glauben.
> Auch von mir der Rat - ab zum Anwalt!
> Wieso gibst Du überhaupt wenn Du nur was ansehen willst Daten in ein Bestellformular ein?
> Um welchen Shop gehts da überhaupt?


Dadurch, dass ich registriert und angemeldet war, war kein Bestellformular auszufülln, sondern nur noch die Zahlungsart. Daher habe ich auch keine Daten angegeben.


----------



## Reducal (8 März 2012)

lwila schrieb:


> auch wenn niemand zu Schaden gekommen ist?


Das stimmt so nicht! Dem anderen Kontoinhaber wurde Geld abgebucht, weil seine Daten missbräuchlich genutzt wurden. Obendrein warst du mit falschen Daten im Shop angemeldet und damit wurde das Problem erst begünstigt. Hinsichtlich der Tatbestandsmerkmale wird man den § 269 StGB (Fälschung beweiserheblicher Daten im Rechtsverkehr) in Betracht ziehen müssen, nicht den Betrug nach § 263 StGB.



Hippo schrieb:


> Um welchen Shop gehts da überhaupt?


Die Frage wäre auch meine nächste gewesen.


----------



## lwila (8 März 2012)

Reducal schrieb:


> Das stimmt so nicht! Dem anderen Kontoinhaber wurde Geld abgebucht, weil seine Daten missbräuchlich genutzt wurden. Obendrein warst du mit falschen Daten im Shop angemeldet und damit wurde das Problem erst begünstigt.


wieso begünstigt? Ich hätte eh nichts erhalten. Wollte lediglich meine Daten nicht angeben. Um ehrlich zu sein, habe ich bei Anmeldungen nie meine echten Daten angegeben, aber das wird auch einem immer so geraten, oder habe ich das falsch verstanden?



> Hinsichtlich der Tatbestandsmerkmale wird man den § 269 StGB (Fälschung beweiserheblicher Daten im Rechtsverkehr) in Betracht ziehen müssen, nicht den Betrug nach § 263 StGB.


 Ist das noch schlimmer? Was heisst das überhaupt? Mein Gott ich komme mir richtig kriminell vor.

Die Frage wäre auch meine nächste gewesen.[/quote]

qypedeal oder so nennt der sich. Ich hatte mich frisch angemeldet und wollte mir die Angebote anschauen.


----------



## lwila (8 März 2012)

Es hört sich alles sooo schlimm an. Kann es Auswirkung auf meinen Arbeitsplatz haben? Gibt es eine Möglichkeit das wenigstens zu verhindern? Ich wollte wirklich niemandem Schaden zufügen, aber ich kann es nicht beweisen :-(

Ich bitte euch um Rat und kennt jemand einen guten Anwalt. Ich hatte damit nie zu tun gehabt.


----------



## Reducal (8 März 2012)

lwila schrieb:


> qypedeal oder so nennt der sich.


Meinst du http://www.qypedeals.de/ ?


lwila schrieb:


> Es hört sich alles sooo schlimm an.


Ist es aber nicht, das ist ein s. g. Bibilibufti-Delikt. Wenn es schon eine Anzeige gibt, denn hilf bei der Aufklärung und der Kas is bissn! Lass dich bestenfalls vernehmen oder nimm dir einen Anwalt - für jeden Anwalt in deiner Nähe (Fachgebiet Strafrecht) ist das eine simple Geschichte. Raus suchen musst du dir schon selbst einen, das kannst du nicht auch noch von uns erwarten. Ich würde mir aber damit noch Zeit lasen, denn womöglich bekommst du gar keine Vorladung und auch keinen Anhörbogen zugesandt, weil das Verfahren auch ohne deine Beteiligung sehr zügig wieder eingestellt wird - bibilibufti eben!


lwila schrieb:


> Kann es Auswirkung auf meinen Arbeitsplatz haben?


Nein, wenn du es deinem Boss nicht sagst, erfährt der das nie, erst Recht nicht von den Behörden - wäre ja auch noch schöner!


lwila schrieb:


> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit das wenigstens zu verhindern?


Nein! Wenn eine Anzeige erstattet wurde, kannst du das nicht mehr beeinflussen! Unterlasse es aber zukünftig unbedingt, dich mit dem Kontoinhaber zu besprechen, denn der hat dich offensichtlich bereits gefressen. Lügen oder unwahre Sachverhaltsdarstellungen bringen übrigens gar nichts, da dem eMailverkehr mit dem Kontoinhaber sicher alle Details bereits mitgeteilt wurden.


LLL schrieb:


> ...gehe von einem Virus auf dem Rechner aus. (


Das meine ich mit unwahren Behauptungen! So wie du hier schreibst, bist du wahrscheinlich recht unerfahren beim Umgang mit dem Internet und dies bezüglich dahingehend sehr naiv obendrein.


----------



## Hippo (8 März 2012)

lwila schrieb:


> Dadurch, dass ich registriert und angemeldet war, war kein Bestellformular auszufülln, sondern nur noch die Zahlungsart. Daher habe ich auch keine Daten angegeben.


Ich kaufe auch viel im Netz, mir ist noch kein Shop begegnet der einfach so eine Bestellung abschickt. Da kommt normalerweise immer eine Abfrage ob die Daten jetzt alle stimmen und ob man die Bestellung auch abschicken will. Zusätzlich kommt auch eine Bestellbestätigung per Mail in der alle relevanten Daten NOCHMAL wiederholt werden.
Und schon gar nicht mit irgendwelchen Kontodaten die in meinem Bankprogramm mal als Überweisungsempfänger eingetragen wurden.
Gerade die Zahlungsdaten mußten immer extra hinterlegt werden.



lwila schrieb:


> Es hört sich alles sooo schlimm an.


Es *IST* so schlimm
_Tante Edit sagt - auch wenn Reducal es anders sieht_
_Für mich sind da zuviele Ungereimtheiten drin_



lwila schrieb:


> Kann es Auswirkung auf meinen Arbeitsplatz haben?


Wenn ich Dein Chef wäre und mir die Polizei in den Laden käme um einen Rechner zu filzen hätte es mit Sicherheit Auswirkungen.
Und ob die private Internetnutzung im Betrieb erlaubt ist wissen wir hier ja nicht.
Wenn nein und Du dagegen verstoßen hast gehts bis zur Kündigung



lwila schrieb:


> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit das wenigstens zu verhindern?


Keine Ahnung. Aber wenn Du vernommen wirst und genauso verschwurbelt und ungennau antwortest wie hier könnten die durchaus auf die Idee kommen den Rechner zu filzen, vor allem darauf hin ob das schon öfter vorgekommen ist



lwila schrieb:


> Ich wollte wirklich niemandem Schaden zufügen, aber ich kann es nicht beweisen :-(


Ich wollt auch keinen überfahren, ich weiß auch gar nicht wie es passieren konnte daß ich mit 100 km/h in der Stadt unterwegs war



lwila schrieb:


> Ich bitte euch um Rat und kennt jemand einen guten Anwalt. Ich hatte damit nie zu tun gehabt.


Da wirst Du vor Ort einen suchen müssen. Es würde Dir wenig helfen wenn Du einen in Hamburg empfohlen bekommst und in München lebst


----------



## LLLL (8 März 2012)

Reducal schrieb:


> Meinst du http://www.qypedeals.de/ ?


ja


> Ist es aber nicht, das ist ein s. g. Bibilibufti-Delikt.


Habe gegoogelt und kann mit dem Begriff nichts anfangen. Gibts eine andere Bezeichnung?



> Wenn es schon eine Anzeige gibt, denn hilf bei der Aufklärung und der Kas is bissn! Lass dich bestenfalls vernehmen oder nimm dir einen Anwalt - für jeden Anwalt in deiner Nähe (Fachgebiet Strafrecht) ist das eine simple Geschichte. Raus suchen musst du dir schon selbst einen, das kannst du nicht auch noch von uns erwarten. Ich würde mir aber damit noch Zeit lasen, denn womöglich bekommst du gar keine Vorladung und auch keinen Anhörbogen zugesandt, weil das Verfahren auch ohne deine Beteiligung sehr zügig wieder eingestellt wird - bibilibufti eben!


 Danke für diesen Rat. Und du bist dir sicher (wie hoch ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit)? Es hörte sich eben alles so schlimm an und das die StA auf jeden Fall der Sache nachgehen wird.


> Nein, wenn du es deinem Boss nicht sagst, erfährt der das nie, erst Recht nicht von den Behörden - wäre ja auch noch schöner!


 ich dachte wenn die StA der Sache nachgeht, dann werden die wohl auch den Rechner auswendig machen wollen, von wo das ganze ausging und somit das ganze auffliegt, oder?



> Unterlasse es aber zukünftig unbedingt, dich mit dem Kontoinhaber zu besprechen, denn der hat dich offensichtlich bereits gefressen. Lügen oder unwahre Sachverhaltsdarstellungen bringen übrigens gar nichts, da dem eMailverkehr mit dem Kontoinhaber sicher alle Details bereits mitgeteilt wurden.


 Ich wollte nur da ganze aufklären, was hätte ich sonst machen sollen? gar nichts?



> Das meine ich mit unwahren Behauptungen! So wie du hier schreibst, bist du wahrscheinlich recht unerfahren beim Umgang mit dem Internet und dies bezüglich dahingehend sehr naiv obendrein.


 benutze es nur zum surfen und bankgeschäfte. Ich treibe wirklich keinen Unfug damit, aber wenn ich jetzt etwas beweisen muss, dann bin ich aufgeschmissen. Das ganze tut mir auch wirklich schrecklich leid. Dich könnte ich nicht als Anwalt nehmen? 

Gruss
LLL


----------



## LLLL (8 März 2012)

@Hippo:
Danke für deine Antwort. Du hast auch völlig recht, daher nehme ich das auch nicht auf die leichte Schulter und warte erst einmal ab, was da auf mich zukommt.
@all:
Kann man hier eigentlich auch Privatnachrichten versenden?


----------



## Reducal (8 März 2012)

Du musst gar nichts beweisen! Niemand erwartet von dir ein Schuldeingeständnis, zumal du zwar offensichtlich mit der Nutzung der fremden Kontodaten Schei.. gebaut hast, dich damit aber nicht bereichern wolltest. Du warst dir nicht bewusst darüber, was hinten bei der missbräuchlichen Nutzung der Kontodaten bei raus kommen kann. Also mangelt es am Vorsatz. Nur mal eben einen Datensatz in eine Internetportal rein hacken ist noch lange keine Straftat.

Ich könnte dir den ganzen Fall aufdröseln, doch das liegt mir fern. Letztlich bestimmen andere über die Sache und du musst auf deren Entscheidung warten. Kaffeesatzleserei machen wir hier nicht und wir möchten dich nicht verunsichern oder in falschem Glauben lassen.



LLLL schrieb:


> Reducal schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nein, das habe ich ja erfunden! Man könnte solche einfach gelagerten Fälle genau so gut auch: Allerweltsdelikt, Schmarn, usw. nennen, um sie in ihrer Wertigkeit zu degradieren. Ein öffentliches Interesse wird in der Regel bei der Bewertung ähnlicher Sachverhalte verneint und somit ist auch nicht zwingend mit einem Strafbefehl zu rechnen.



LLLL schrieb:


> Kann man hier eigentlich auch Privatnachrichten versenden?


Angemeldet als registrierter Nutzer ab einigen Beiträgen ja! Ich will übrigens keine, da ich keinen persönlichen Support mache.


----------



## Hippo (8 März 2012)

LLLL schrieb:


> zukommt.
> @all:
> Kann man hier eigentlich auch Privatnachrichten versenden?


Nennt sich hier "Unterhaltung" und ist rechts oben in der Leiste


----------

